# What should i do now?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So i am making a good deal of money this summer and im not sure what i should get first for my tank. I can continue to stock it wth coral and get another fish, or i can get a protein skimmer, or i can get a metal halide setup. So what do you guys think? i, I can get a metal hilide light so i can keep some sweet sps or a skimmer so my water will be clearer? 
What would you do?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Protein Skimmer next, though I can't really talk as I did everything backwards but then I didn't have this site to learn from :wink:
Rob.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, i'll wait for some of the other people to give there input before i make a desition. Ill prolly go with the majority. I should have done a pole!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd get a protein skimmer first. It gives you a lot more leeway for mistakes. Forget a water change, something die, etc.. it will really help. Nice lighting won't help that any.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

protein skimmer it is.  I think im going to save up and buy a brand new aqua c remora skimmer with a skimmer box. For 200 dallors thats the best i can do rite? What about a used deltec 300? do they go for 200? Ive never seen a used one before.
How about this?
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_protein_skimmers_precision_marine_venturi_es_hot-1.asp?CartId=


----------

